
Street Named with a Twitter Account - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/street-named-with-a-twitter-account/
======
NathanKP
That's kind of sick if you ask me. Sure the $140 USD might be used to help
people in refugee camps, but buying a street name for yourself?

The promotional material:

 _We provide the opportunity for anyone to have a street named after them or
one of their loved-ones — normally you’re required to have done something
incredibly heroic and be dead before you get that sort of privilege_

Probably many of those refugee's friends or family did heroic things and/or
are dead. What must they think of ridiculous Americans who will donate if they
get a street named after themselves?

